# my current flowerhorns- new flowerhorn added



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

1st is my baby who is about 2 inches:

























2nd is my rescue whos about 7 inches:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

3rd is my flowerhorn cross blood parrot whos about 4 inches:


----------



## red (May 5, 2010)

Love the parrot X


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks all fish are for sale. not gonna post them in the sale section but if some one wants to buy them they can talk to me.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

newest guy i got today. ill have better pics once he settles in more. he is about 11 inch in size and 2.5 years old. enjoy:


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

looking good my man lets find some females for you eh?

Alex


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

fo sho! bring on the daters!


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

The 11" giant is really a super guy!
His kok, color, dot line, all nice.
Has he settled down?


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

nice "eye appeal" on the rescue. but be careful putting a thermometer in front of them; one dovii ate it on another site!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great! I like your new guy.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

just got a flowerhorn that looks like the 11 incher


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow ! Amazing Kamalau FH ! He is amazing !


----------

